# Where is the serial number stamped - Columbia



## Rivnut (May 3, 2017)

I've got a girl's Columbia Thunder bolt that according to headbadge on the "Mr. Columbia" website was built between 1946 and 1960.  BUT I cannot find the serial stamped anywhere.  I've sanded the bottom bracket and the rear drop outs down to bare metal but nada, zip, nothing.  Attached is a picture of a bike like mine (I didn't picture my bike because it's completely torn down to individual parts. )

Mine is complete, including tank and Bermuda bell and a rack, except for the ##%&*!! serial number. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2017)

Looks like a 1959 Thunderbolt from the spring special flyer and not a regular catalog item.


----------



## Rivnut (May 10, 2017)

Kevin, Thanks,  I did find the number after all.  It is on the left rear drop out.  It took the DA with some pretty coarse grit paper to work through the factory paint and a repaint but it is there.  E155561 - 1959.  Thanks again for your wonderful website.

Now if only I could find stencils for the tank and the chain guard.  Anyone ??????

Ed

PS - I just lucked out when I pulled that picture of a similar bike off the internet in getting the correct year.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 12, 2017)

The designs were silkscreened on at the factory. Unfortunately all the original silkscreens were destroyed.


----------



## Rivnut (May 12, 2017)

If you know of a place from which I could get a good positive of these items, my daughter can process them on her computer.  They'll be a vinyl decal rather than a water slide transfer.  If the lines are crisp enough, she can create a stencil for me.

Thanks,
Ed


----------

